# 44 x 622 tyres?



## Paulq (20 Aug 2014)

I am trying to find some M+ tyres to replace the stock ones supplied with my bike. The stock tyres are listed as being '44 x 622' - does anyone know what the equivalent 700c size would be (if indeed they are 700c wheels with that size on)?

Thanks.


----------



## Paul99 (20 Aug 2014)

The 622 bit is the correct size for 700c wheels.

Not sure if the 44 is correct though as M+ don't seem to come in that size?

http://www.schwalbe.co.uk/tour/marathon-plus/

Edit: Looks like the tyres you are replacing are Smart Sam's on the Cube?

This might help:

http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## Paulq (20 Aug 2014)

Thanks but I can't really follow that. What I'm trying to determine is what their size is today in 700c terms (e.g. 700 x 32c or 700 x 35c) and what size range 700c tyres that those wheels will take.


----------



## User6179 (20 Aug 2014)

Paulq said:


> Thanks but I can't really follow that. What I'm trying to determine is what their size is today in 700c terms (e.g. 700 x 32c or 700 x 35c) and what size range 700c tyres that those wheels will take.



700 x 38c Mplus will be closest to what you have .


----------



## Paul99 (20 Aug 2014)

Paulq said:


> Thanks but I can't really follow that. What I'm trying to determine is what their size is today in 700c terms (e.g. 700 x 32c or 700 x 35c) and what size range 700c tyres that those wheels will take.


 
Simply 700c = 622. So if you currently have 44 x 622 tyres on the bike then 700 x 44 would be the direct replacement. Marathon+ don't do a 44 tyre so.... 



Eddy said:


> 700 x 38c Mplus will be closest to what you have .


----------

